# looking for a TATTOO design



## kingeightsix (Feb 1, 2008)

hi guys. it's me, again!

i haven't been on gbatemp very often coz i've been busy @ work in the kitchen. the hazelton hotel has a restaurant in there called "one".

anyways, i've finally found a new passion in life & i really think it's time i take it to the next level because i've been in a kitchen before and it really does give me a balance.

i'm looking for a very specific tattoo design (i'm searching all over) but i can't find it, yet... i thought i might give it a go, here; because you guys are so cool.

the tattoo will be going on the right side of my back starting from my shoulder and going down to my waistline, pretty much.
it won't go past my spine or my ribs but there should be space there in case i wish to expand it. there won't be any ends to the tattoo as it may be expanded in the future (if you know what i mean).

the main image in the tattoo will be a tiger perched on a samurai sword which is planted into a bunch of stone near a cliff/waterfall.

the tiger needs to be proportioned correctly & has to look very powerful & sort of god-looking but it has to look calm at the same time. it's sort of the calm that you'd be scared of. .i can't explain it properly. all four paws will be on the hilt/handle of an oversized samurai sword (but still, not too big). the waterfall should appear endless (i don't mind having a couple of lotus flowers & stuff like that thrown in). the sword could be surrounded by some flames? or the tiger could have a few flames from his elbows & mouth. above the tiger shall be a radiant sun and maybe some of the waves splashing upwards towards my shoulder.

that's my details for now but i may change it or ask you to alter your design if i really like it.

i'm willing to paypal money to you once i pick your design. $35 CAD sound good?


----------



## Ducky (Feb 21, 2008)

I was reading it all.. And I was just wondering , How can you send a tattoo?


----------



## JPH (Feb 21, 2008)

QUOTE(Ducky @ Feb 21 2008 said:


> I was reading it all.. And I was just wondering , How can you send a tattoo?



I'd guess that you send the design in an image, he takes it to the tattoo parlor, and the tattoo artist tattoo's it to his back.


----------



## martin88 (Feb 21, 2008)

How is working in a kitchen and getting tattoo related? I don't quiet follow...?


----------

